
Why aren't we going for carbon frames (2017) - robin_reala
https://polebicycles.com/why-arent-we-going-for-carbon-frames/
======
titojankowski
I’m rooting for the future of carbon materials as a way to monetize
atmospheric cabon dioxide. So this article pointed out a few opportunities for
carbon:

1\. robotic assembly of carbon products to lower costs

2\. eliminating use of synthetic polymers in the process

3\. learning more about “carbon nanotubes are asbestos”

------
titojankowski
and since this article is 6 months old, any updates in the meantime?

